# iGrill 2



## dwolfpak (Jun 16, 2014)

Has anyone tried this thermometer?  I would love to give it a try if anyone has.

http://store.idevicesinc.com/igrill...2&utm_content=300x250&utm_campaign=SMFigrill2













iGrill2.jpg



__ dwolfpak
__ Jun 16, 2014


----------



## hoity toit (Jun 16, 2014)

I have the 4 probe unit and used it for the first time over fathers day.., here are some pics., 2 probes in the meat, one on upper rack, one on lower rack, color coded probes, set the alarms and read it on your iphone., it worked for about a  50' or so range where i used it. I am glad i got it , I feel it is better than multiple Mavericks.. will see how it holds up. I checked the probes in boiling water to make sure they were all on target.m and they were. Has a magnetic mount too which is nice. I actually preordered it in feb but just got it in last week. Hope this helps ya fellah.. Enjoy..













IMG_2341[1].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 16, 2014


















IMG_2343[1].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 16, 2014


















IMG_2344[1].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 16, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 16, 2014)

50' yikes! My original iGrill has great range. At my Place I can get a good 200'-250'. I will  be interested to hear more about how it performs as you use it more. Battery life in the unit and phone or iPad while using etc.


----------



## dwolfpak (Jun 17, 2014)

Sounds good enough to try.  I have the ready check two probe right now, but it won't keep in sync with the wireless, so I'm looking for a new option.  I'll post some reviews when I get it.  I have a big smoke coming up in July for our church picnic.:sausage::grilling_smilie:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 5, 2014)

Igrill just released the Android app!!!


----------



## lanshark42 (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't find these in stock anywhere>  Anyone seen them?


----------



## ranger rod (Aug 27, 2014)

It's my understanding that they had to rework their probes. You can sign up on their site to get email notification when available. Too pricey for me but check out the "Tappacue" it's WIFI instead of Bluetooth so you can check it from anywhere with your phone.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ranger Rod said:


> It's my understanding that they had to rework their probes. You can sign up on their site to get email notification when available. Too pricey for me but check out the "Tappacue" it's WIFI instead of Bluetooth so you can check it from anywhere with your phone.


I wish that the tappacue didn't require windows to set up the wifi. We don't have any windows systems at home anymore. So that's one drawback. The other drawback that I see (for me) is that it requires a plug in power source. I do most of my smoking where I don't have easy access to a power outlet. Or like this upcoming weekend (camping)  there will be no power outlet at all or WIFI. I believe that you can attach a power brick to the Tappacue, but that's one more expense to add. And the needing WIFI all the time to run it is another drawback. Can't take it with you if there's no WIFI. Suppose one could use the phone as a hotspot,but then that costs money too, at least on my provider.

So for that Its a neat idea but still more limiting than the iGrill or Mav therms.


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 27, 2014)

Hoity Toit said:


> I have the 4 probe unit and used it for the first time over fathers day.., here are some pics., 2 probes in the meat, one on upper rack, one on lower rack, color coded probes, set the alarms and read it on your iphone., it worked for about a  50' or so range where i used it. I am glad i got it , I feel it is better than multiple Mavericks.. will see how it holds up. I checked the probes in boiling water to make sure they were all on target.m and they were. Has a magnetic mount too which is nice. I actually preordered it in feb but just got it in last week. Hope this helps ya fellah.. Enjoy..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've askede this same question about the cords on the Maverick ET-733.  How do you close the door on the cords without damaging them or creaking leaks?


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 28, 2014)

What I do is run the cords through the smoke stack exhaust. That way they are out of the way and don't interfere with the door. I leave my stack open all the time so it works for me.


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 28, 2014)

Hoity Toit said:


> What I do is run the cords through the smoke stack exhaust. That way they are out of the way and don't interfere with the door. I leave my stack open all the time so it works for me.


Thanks Hoity toit.  I think I need to order the 6 foot cords.


----------

